# 06/14/14 - Steve's Catfish Pond



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Well, I finally convinced my daughter that catfish ponds aren't, "rigged." So, we headed out to Steve's on this beautiful, early Saturday afternoon. We live in Beulah, so we took Jack's Branch and 99 up. What a gorgeous drive! We arrived at the pond and were greeted by some of the nicest people we've ever met. They really do appreciate the people that come out. 

They're just like Wal-Mart, though. They have that impulse buy racket on lock! We spent 28 bucks before we ever started fishing(tiny new potatoes, corn, home made dinner rolls tomatoes and bait). We were happy to contribute to the local economy.

The lady that set us up for fishing charged us one admission and one catch and release so that we could keep what we wanted and throw back what we wanted. Good thing. Because otherwise we would have had to keep the fantastically beautiful albino that my wife caught.

I didn't get a line in the water for at least 45 minutes after we started fishing, due to baiting, reeling and removing my ladies' fish for them. Heck, she hadn't thrown her line in for more than 30 seconds when kiddo's Shakespeare Barbie reel started singing. lol. She had the drag way too loose. So, she got her first fish ever and the first fish of the day as well. This was something she reminded me of every 45 seconds for the rest of the night. 

The fishing was great! Family fun was had. Wifey caught the biggest of the day but we didn't get a pic because we were all too excited and didn't even think of the camera. All in all we kept 22 pounds of fish, "donated" 45 more bucks so I didn't have to clean and filet them myself and left out of there worn out and hungry.

Speaking of hungry...I really meant to get a pic of the panko crusted, oven broiled catfish we had for dinner...but...well, you know.

On a side note, when we were paying for our actual fish, we found out that the lady working the register had never been fishing before in her entire life. How odd. How do you live in such a place and not fish? Wow!

Anyway, hope you enjoyed, or even read, my first fishing report here. Hopefully next time we'll remember to take more pics!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great post! I'm glad your lady's enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fantastic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Quality family time.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.stevesfarm.net


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Way cool. Thanks for sharing. And that lady pose!!! Reality show waiting to happen. Babes of the Catfish Farm.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and my girls love steve's farm. Takes my excuses away as to why we're not catching anything.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Me and my girls love steve's farm. Takes my excuses away as to why we're not catching anything.


Been there - done that. Wells catfish pond always made dad a hero!!


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> Reality show waiting to happen. Babes of the Catfish Farm.


Let's make it happen!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I enjoyed the read and pictures...sounds like one of my trips there...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice cats. My wife goes fishing up there when I'm out of town sometimes. Here is a short clip from her last trip where she had one of my brand new Abu Garcia's snatched into the water by a big cat
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=650921548322219&set=vb.174550349292677&type=2&theater


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that was funny Glenn...


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Haha that was a good video


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*same thing*



CatHunter said:


> Nice cats. My wife goes fishing up there when I'm out of town sometimes. Here is a short clip from her last trip where she had one of my brand new Abu Garcia's snatched into the water by a big cat
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=650921548322219&set=vb.174550349292677&type=2&theater


Same thing happened to me at Steve's. My best bass rig. Rod had a foam rubber butt so that thing floated and the butt tip stuck up like a periscope as a 5 pound cat pulled it across the pond. Got a guy from the shed to retrieve it for me in a canoe....and got the cat too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brings back memories.....good times w/ the family!!! Glad you got out to enjoy the day w/ em....


----------

